# MOSCOW | National Defence Management Center | Reconstruction



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

The new National Defence Management Center of the Defence Ministry of the Russian Federation is under construction. It will be located in the Soviet-time Defence Ministry building on Frunzenskaya embankment.









September photos


ArtTemkin said:


> МинОбороны
> Прошёлся вокруг. Появились ДВА ОРЛА!!! Оказывается коробка была окрашена, как есть бетон и кирпичная кладка, а по ней уже идут направляющие, утеплитель и далее по технологии вент фасада
> Было Вид сверху-Яндекс (внутренние постройки снесены и построили вот это чудо)
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice. Will they be in the same style as the old building?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Nice. Will they be in the same style as the old building?


Dunno. There's no render, so this project is a bit of mystery to us. They can do anything, even put a highrise between those two new corpuses, but if only we knew...

They painted to match the color of the older building, but that's not the final cladding.


----------



## sania250 (Sep 19, 2014)

What is the cost of this project?


----------

